# 96 pathfinder clunking sound



## Riker3 (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I hit a pothole going 70 mph and now I have a clunking sound when I hit the slightest bump in the road. Performance is not affected; it's just the slight clunking noise that is bothering me. Any ideas out there? How can I check it out myself?


----------

